# Need help with year and model



## arms33 (May 14, 2013)

We baught this bike at a garage sale and haven't been able to find much info on it.  It has a Firestone badge (white and red) and Firestone Speed Cushion tires.  It has angled fenders and a star crank.  I found a picture of a 1958 Firestone cruiser that looked similar but cannot find any other info. I am hoping someone knows what year and model this bike is.  Thanks.
View attachment 96582View attachment 96583


----------



## jpromo (May 14, 2013)

The pictures aren't working. If the chainring is what I think when you say star, it was probably a Huffy-built Firestone from the 60s.


----------



## arms33 (May 14, 2013)

I have tried to paste the pictures again.  Please check them out.


----------



## jpromo (May 14, 2013)

Okay it's a different star than I was thinking. It could still be a Huffy mutt bicycle. The geometry looks right for Huffy but the dropouts don't look the part. It could also be AMF built. What does the serial number look like? That would help here. Either way, it's around the mid 60s.


----------



## arms33 (May 15, 2013)

*Need help with year model*

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 18, 2013)

It's an AMF built bike from the early-mid 60s. The chainguard looks to be aftermarket.


----------

